# anyone use enemas daily?esp phosphate



## qeiane (Jul 31, 2013)

The only way i can renove waste is with a phosphate enema...tap water enemas i retain sadly used to help....are these safe (phosphate) thanks


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

qeiane,

Phosphate enemas are controversial. Despite their convenience and effectiveness for some people, there are concerns about possible damage to the kidneys (renal failure), particularly in the elderly.

A single phosphate enema probably is safe. Multiple phosphate enemas are not. Whether you should use phosphate enemas on a daily basis is something that I would recommend you discuss with your physician.

Under the direction of my gastroenterologists I cope with my bowel incontinence by administering clearing saline enemas every morning to prevent fecal accidents later in the day (don't laugh - it works). I have written a serious white paper on the subject "Enemas to Control Fecal Incontinence" at the link below:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Incont/files/Enemas%20for%20fecal%20incontinence.pdf

You should not be retaining any significant amount of fluid from a properly administered saline (tap water plus salt) enema. What volume did you use? Did you use a saline solution? What body position did you use (sitting, supine, etc.)?

Best wishes,

--JD


----------



## qeiane (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi i use a bulb enema 700ml plain water or soap suds...sometimes it helps but i tetain then wee non stop...i also tried the peristeen system...what name enema do you use if you dont mind ne asking?...i also have incontinence but liquid stool ....i can pass liquid but nothing bigger withoit help...starting movicol tomorrow as been on lactulosr for years and its just not helping....thanks


----------



## qeiane (Jul 31, 2013)

Never added salt.....my ms nurse said enemas were ok but think im doing it all wrong....what is a saline enema? Thanks


----------



## qeiane (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh i administer standing up as cant squeeze bulb lying down...then lie down on back and massage stomach for about five minutes....desperate for help x


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I use tap water enemas every day..if Im constipated I will do it twice a day. I will not go outside unless I give myself an enema.

Along with other things,it has gotten rid of my LG-leaky gas-and smell.

I use a douche bag,fillit up half way and insert it,and count to 40(I feel this is enough water in my bowel) and sit on the toilet and expel it,with my feet up on a trash can(don't have a stool yet).

then I eat breakfast,by this time the rest of the water is ready to be released and I can leave the house without fear of having to poo or having gas.

I have done this for years,my gastro has no idea,he thinks I just eat fiber.

There are disposable enema bags on amazon-cheap-(haven't tried them yet).They will be good when I go away.Cant take the big red thing when I go to the family vacation


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

qeiane,

Try reading my paper on enemas at the link in my first posting. It should answer most your questions.

Thickthighs1 and I both use morning enemas before leaving the house to prevent accidents later in the day. The interesting difference is that Thickthighs1 has not told the gastroenterologist about using enemas while all of my doctors have approved them.

Everyone is different and has to experiment to find what works best for them. Thickthighs1 has his/her own way of doing it that seems to work well.

The bottom line is that I use a 2-quart saline and soapsuds enema followed by a saline rinse. A saline solution has a small amount of salt added to the enema water so that you will not absorb excessive water from the enema, or the reverse.

Both enemas are administered from a traditional hanging bag while I usually am on the floor on my back or in the knee-chest position. Because I have difficulty retaining the enema nozzle I have to use a larger nozzle with a bulb-shaped tip.

I also take Miralax (polyethelene glycol) daily to soften the stool and make it easier to defecate. I try to move my bowels prior to taking my morning enema. My gastro encourages this to exercise the muscles and keep everything working as well as can be expected. If the Miralax does not do its job well I have to use digital stimulation and often manually break up the stool with my finger.

You indicated that you have used the Peristeen system previously. How did that work for you? Adminstering the enema standing up and then lying down should work for most people. Have you tried using more than 700 ml with the Peristeen system? Many people require 1L to 1.5 L for best results (but don't exceed what you gastroenterologist told you to do).

I would urge you to discuss your use enemas with your gastroenterologist. Obviously you have, at some point, as a prescription is required for the Peristeen system.

Best wishes,

--JD


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> I use tap water enemas every day..if Im constipated I will do it twice a day. I will not go outside unless I give myself an enema.
> 
> Along with other things,it has gotten rid of my LG-leaky gas-and smell.
> 
> ...


Thickthighs1,

You will laugh, but my big red thing absolutely goes with me on vacation. Your disposable bags are fine for you and are a good solution.

As I have some nerve damage to the sphincter and rectum, I bring my red bag with 5/16 inch tubing because it accommodates my special large nozzle with a bulbous tip which I use so that it will not slip out of my anus. It looks weird but my primary gastroenterologist has examined it and

approved it.

A drugstore enema kit normally will not accept special nozzles such as I use without the use of an adapter. Same for the disposables.

--JD


----------



## qeiane (Jul 31, 2013)

Jdinverginia
It wont allow me to open your link and would love to read it..thanks


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

qeiane said:


> Jdinverginia
> It wont allow me to open your link and would love to read it..thanks


qeiane,

I am sorry that you had difficulty getting my paper.

I just checked the link in my message and the link and the file both are fine. You should first download the file to your computer.

As my file is in Adobe Acrobat format (files ending in .pdf), it may be that you may not have the Adobe reader software on your computer. It is a free file that lets you read any Adobe file. If this is the case,you should download the Adobe reader software for free from the URL below:

http://get.adobe.com/reader/

An alternative is to get a copy of my paper in Microsoft Word format from my dropbox. Just click the URL below and download the file (both formats are there, select the one with MS Word in the title).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dnk64tmuryi4ajt/Enemas%20for%20fecal%20incontinence%20-%20MS%20Word.doc

Let me know how this works out for you. If you still have difficulty I will post a copy of the paper in plain text format.

Best wishes,

--JD


----------



## qeiane (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks so much very interesting reading..im going to follow it x


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

On the subject of enemas. After being talked to like a 12-year old and given printed instructions on "how to have a bowel movement) I was so totally offended. They put me on a teaspoon of Miralax a day. 
I came home and decided to try something totally out of desperation. It was embarrassing though. My husband had to give me an enema as I am a bit shot in the arms. I had him inject a solution of filtered tap water and olive oil. We did that 4 times in one hour. I had had during the day, 12 laxatives, a whole bottle of Miralax. Every time from the enema I went from a light brown water at first, to a regular type bowel movement. It gave me relief for a few days. I just started Linzess today so we will see. So far I had 3 stools today, not at all painful.


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

Bpd1962,

I'm glad you got some relief from your enema.

Is today is going better now that you are taking the Linzess?

I do hope that you were joking about taking a whole bottle of Miralax?

--JD


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jdinvirginia, I am not joking about the bottle of Miralax. In 24 hours I took 12 Colace, 4 Amatiza, 2 bottles of Magnesium Citrate. I did not pass even a drop of fecal matter. My upper stomach spasms put me in the hospital for 3 days, again for 2 days and minimum every 2 weeks to ER since December. Now I have to tale a med for stomach spasms for every meal (Dicyclamine) I believe. Too tired to get up and check. I also take Dexilant for GERD. I might add that I am a gastric bypass patient (13yrs). I have had IBS-C since I was a child and I am 51. 
I posted somewhere else here my progress with the lioness so will update here briefly in case you already read it.

Day 1 I had 3 movements, started difficult, as I was backed up. By third time was loose. Not cleared out though.
Day 2 nada
Day 3 nada
Evening of day 3 took another (all night nada).
Day 4 took in morning and several hours loose stool
Taking it now daily, no extra dose and seem regular. A bit bloated still but much better and getting lighter on the scales.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bpd1962,

Maybe the bypass surgery messed you up..I remember taking a bottle of miralax with 32 ounce bottle of Gatorade.In three hours,i was pooping very watery stools..

The fact that you have to take all that stuff for some relief suggests something went wrong with you bypass surgery..does everyone who has bypass syurgery have problems pooping? I remember al roker speaking of "sharting"-pooping when he passed gas one time


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thickthighs1, it has nothing to do with gastric bypass. I was fed an endless diet of pinto beans as a child. I had a very traumatic and abusive childhood. I believe my IBS has its roots there. I can remember crying all night in pain. I remember so-called parents talking about how constipating and gassy pinto beans are. How cheap they are to feed "kids". Anyway, a steady diet of pintos and prune juice is not a friend to any normal person.
So, my bowel problems date back very early. Most gastric bypass patients I know do much better post surgery. Some have D if they have had a very distal surgery but not me.
It has been 13 years since gobs and nothing intestinal has changed. My pain all the Drs want to say Is C is not fathomable. Even cleared out I am having terrible pain below my pouch in my very upper small intestine. I have even traveled back to TN to my original gobs surgeon. There seems to be nothing at all. I will not take pain meds because of the constipation. I don't need it to be worse. The past two days I am in a lot of pain. I am not ready for ER pain med yet, will not go to ER out of embarrassment. I think they know me by name.
In the meantime, while I feel like I'm being stabbed front to back constantly, life goes on.


----------



## Moosey1972 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi there guys I'm new here just joined yesterday I've had ibs c for 20 years now so half my life have tried all the meds I live in egypt but I'm English we have in all our toilets built in bidets they are such a help not a cure but really are good when I travel abroad suffer as non, but take along with me my portable enema!!


----------

